# [Evolution] plantage au démarrage [RESOLU]

## chrissou

Bonjour @ tous et au secours !!!!!!

la je suis un peu dans le caca .... depuis ce matin plus moyen de lancer Evolution dès que celui ci se lance sa me met une boite de dialogue avec un message "L'application "evolution" a quitté inopinément" avec 2 boutons redémarrer ou fermer.

Quand j'appuies sur les boutons l'application se ferme et voilà ...

le GROS problème c'est que je gère TOUS mes rendez vous et ma liste de tache sous evolution et la ce matin je ne sais pas ou allé .....

Merci d'avance

@ + ChrissouLast edited by chrissou on Tue May 25, 2004 3:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kernelsensei

va falloir debugger le bins ...

emerge gdb, lance le et lance evolution avec ce dernier.

ou avant de se la jouer barbare, essaye simplement avec strace :

```

strace evolution

```

----------

## titix

Sinon 'emerge evolution'.  :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *titix wrote:*   

> Sinon 'emerge evolution'. 

 

Ouais bof, ca serait quand meme cool de savoir d'ou vient le pb ... apres si c'est un pb de lib, ont peut envisager le re emerge de evolution et ses dependances directes !

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> emerge gdb, lance le et lance evolution avec ce dernier.

 

Avant de sortir la grosse artillerie, il y a peut-être des traces dans les logs, non ?

Enfin, je dis ça : je ne connais pas du tout evolution et j'ignore où il pourrait stocker ses comptes-rendus ...

Avec certains programmes, il suffit de les lancer à partir de la console pour obtenir des messages un peu moins "windoziens" ...

Ca ne coûterait rien d'essayer ?

----------

## chrissou

Je ne sais pas ou sont les logs et en lancant un strace evolution j'obtiens ceci :

```

ttimeofday({1085385606, 97784}, NULL) = 0

read(41, "e>equate 0.0.4.20040522</title>\n"..., 8192) = 3419

read(41, 0xbfffd260, 8192)              = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

```

pas très causant non ??

Une question si je fais un "emerge evolution" est - ce que je vais perdre mes RDV mes mails etc ... ???

Merci d'avance

----------

## ghoti

 *chrissou wrote:*   

> Une question si je fais un "emerge evolution" est - ce que je vais perdre mes RDV mes mails etc ... ???

 

En principe, un emerge ne touche pas aux fichiers personnels et préserve la configuration.

Mais si les données sont à ce point importantes, un backup préalable s'impose de toute évidence !

----------

## chrissou

je viens de faire un emerge evolution et c'est toujours pareill ........  :Sad: 

que me reste-t-il comme solution ????

----------

## castor_fou

est-ce que tu peux créer un nouvel utilisateur, te logguer avec ce nouvel utilisateur (avec XFCE par exemple) et lancer evolution pour voir si ça vient du profil utilisateur pourri ou de ton install globale...

----------

## chrissou

ARRRFFFFFFFF castor_fou tu as bien cerné le problème il semblerait que ce soit enfin non C'est a cause de mon profil foireux ...

mais si je détruis celui ci je vais détruire aussi tous mes RDV ...

y a t il une possibilité de réparation du profil ???

----------

## kernelsensei

renome ton ~/evolution en ~/evolution.bak et apres tu pourras (je pense) re importer/copier certaines choses dont ton carnet d'adresse et les RDVs (j'emet une reserve quand meme, mais as tu vraiment le choix ?, Alors ..TOUJOURS bosser sur une copie puis remplacer si ca marche !)

----------

## chrissou

oulalala je ne sais plus quoi faire la j'ai copié mon repertoire /home/chrissou/evolution et ensuite je l'ai supprimé. J'ai alors relancer evolution il a refais le retoire evolution (normal) mais paf il plante après avoir recreer le dossier et c'est exactement le mm message qu'avant ..

Il doit y avoir un autre répertoire de config pour mon user dans le /home/ mais je ne trouve pas ou cela se situe .....

Je rappèle qu'avec un autre user evolution marche ...

@+ chrissou

----------

## arlequin

Apparemment, y a aussi un répertoire .evolution dans $HOME... mais chaipa si il est encore utilisé...

Il serait peut-être intéressant de lancer evolution dans une console histoire de voir si il y a des messages d'erreur/alerte en sortie...

Voilà.

----------

## ghoti

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Il serait peut-être intéressant de lancer evolution dans une console histoire de voir si il y a des messages d'erreur/alerte en sortie...

 

C'est en effet ce que j'avais déjà suggéré ...

----------

## chrissou

```

bash-2.05b$ evolution

(evolution:12720): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_set_valist: construct property "type" for object `ESplash' can't be set after construction

(evolution:12727): camel-WARNING **: Invalid root: '//home/chrissou/evolution/local/Drafts/mbox.ibex.index'

(evolution:12727): camel-WARNING **: version: TEXT.000 (TEXT.000)

(evolution:12727): camel-WARNING **: block size: 1024 (1024) OK

(evolution:12727): camel-WARNING **: free: 0 (0 add size < 1024) OK

(evolution:12727): camel-WARNING **: last: 6144 (6144 and size: 1024) BAD

(evolution:12727): camel-WARNING **: flags: unSYNC

(gnome_segv:12734): Gtk-WARNING **: Ignoring the separator setting

bash-2.05b$ 

(evolution:12740): evolution-shell-WARNING **: CORBA exception IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 when requesting URI -- evolution:/summary

```

voilà ce que ca me dit en console .. pas très explicite n'est ce pas .... je ss certain que si je trouve ce satané rep de config je peux le faire refonctionner ......

Des autres idées je ss perdu 2 jours sans RDV .............

----------

## kernelsensei

ben pas tres explicite, ... je trouve pas ...

le 

```

Invalid root: '//home/chrissou/evolution/local/Drafts/mbox.ibex.index'

```

 ne me plait pas ...essaye voir en bougeant ce fichier ...

----------

## chrissou

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> ben pas tres explicite, ... je trouve pas ...
> 
> le 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

j'ai déplacé ce fichier en effet c'est relativement mieux on dirait qu'il va plus loin ds son démarrage maintenant en ligne de commande j'obtiens ca :

```

bash-2.05b$ evolution

(evolution:16061): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_set_valist: construct property "type" for object `ESplash' can't be set after construction

(gnome_segv:16084): Gtk-WARNING **: Ignoring the separator setting

bash-2.05b$ 

(evolution:16086): evolution-shell-WARNING **: CORBA exception IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0 when requesting URI -- evolution:/summary

bash-2.05b$ 

```

c'est dur la culture .....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

On a donc déjà éliminé une piste.

Peux-tu réessayer en ligne de commande, mais avec le nouvel utilisateur qui_ne_pose_pas_de_prob ?

Peut-être qu'ainsi, on pourra éliminer d'autres "warnings" anodins ...

[EDIT]Ah oui et puis : est-ce que des fois evolution n'accepterait pas un paramètre l'obligeant à être plus locace (genre "--verbose") ?Last edited by ghoti on Tue May 25, 2004 12:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## scout

J'ai trouvé des fichiers de conf de evolution dans ~/.gconf/apps/evolution

n'oublie pas de les sauvegarder avant d'y toucher, si tu veux avoir une chance de récupérer tes donées. Une fois que tu as un evolution vide, tu pourra surement importer les donées de l'ancien avec la fonction Importer du menu Fichier

[Off topic] *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> emerge gdb, lance le et lance evolution avec ce dernier.

 

si on veux vraiment débugger avec gdb il faut emerge evolution avec FETAURES="debug" sinon gdb va gentillement te dire qu'il ne voit pas de symboles de débuggage ... mais bien sur on en est pas là[/Off topic]

----------

## arlequin

Moi je vote pour un problème avec Corba.

Donc, faudrait voir quelle version tu as de libbonobo ou si il ne faut pas killer qq process qui tournerait en fond (genre /usr/libexec/bonobo-activation-server).

Note : idée issue d'une recherche sur 'evolution corba'

[EDIT]

Gconf peut aussi être une piste intéressante !

----------

## ghoti

 *scout wrote:*   

> il faut emerge evolution avec FETAURES="debug"

 

C'est pas DEBUGBUILD="yes" (ou FEATURES="nostrip")?

Est-ce qu'il ne faudrait pas, en plus:

- ajouter FEATURES="noclean"

- ajouter "-g3" et supprimer un éventuel "-fomit-frame-pointer" des CFLAGS

A moins que "debug" fasse justement tout ça ?

Sous réserve car mes infos datent un peu ... ==> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=45998&highlight=debugbuild

----------

## ghoti

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Moi je vote pour un problème avec Corba.

 

Moi aussi, mais comme il y a des "warnings" plus haut, notamment à propos de "separateurs", il y a peut-être constitution et  transmission d'une référence mal foutue que corba ne sait pas gérer. D'où ma proposition de voir si les "warnings" se produisent AUSSI avec l'utilisateur "sain"

----------

## scout

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> C'est pas DEBUGBUILD="yes" (ou FEATURES="nostrip")?

 

tu as raison, FEATURES='debug' ça n'existe pas ...

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> - ajouter FEATURES="noclean"

 

Je suis en train de traduire en français le man ebuild, et j'en ai profité pour le lire   :Cool: 

Il y a l'explication de ce que FEATURES='noclean' fait, en gros ça laisse les fichiers source décomprimés dans /var/tmp/portage, à moins de développer des ebuilds ça sert à rien.

----------

## ghoti

 *scout wrote:*   

> Il y a l'explication de ce que FEATURES='noclean' fait, en gros ça laisse les fichiers source décomprimés dans /var/tmp/portage, à moins de développer des ebuilds ça sert à rien.

 

Ben si : avec gdb, ça te permet de tracer dans les sources, justement !

Sans ça, il ne te reste que le traçage de l'assembleur ...

A tout prendre, le C est tout de même plus "parlant" que l'ASM  :Wink: 

----------

## chrissou

bon alors voici ce que donne le lancement d'evolution en tant qu'un autre user et qui se passe sans problème :

```

bash-2.05b# evolution

(evolution:18212): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: g_object_set_valist: construct property "type" for object `ESplash' can't be set after construction

bash-2.05b# 

```

J'ai aussi essayé de virer le rep .gconf/apps/evolution/ sans succès non plus malheureusement je me doit me lancer ds le gdb ????

----------

## arlequin

Oubils le gdb...

Ce que tu peux éventuellement faire, c'est saisir ces deux commandes et voir si ça aide :

```
$ killall evolution

$ killall bonobo-activation-server
```

Comme je doute qu'il s'agisse de la solution magique, il serait peut-être judicieux de lancer un 'revdep-rebuild' en tant que root, histoire de voir si une maj d'évolution et/ou de libbonobo mal effectuée n'est pas la cause de ton soucis. Chose qui m'est arrivée lors de l'update de la version 1.4.5 vers la 1.4.6 de ce très cher evolution.

A titre d'information, voici les versions que j'utilise et qui fonctionnent :

```
tom@ulysse /home/tom $ qpkg -I -v evolution

net-mail/evolution-1.4.6 *

tom@ulysse /home/tom $ qpkg -I -v libbonobo

gnome-base/libbonobo-2.6.0 *

gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.6.0 *
```

Voilà...

----------

## kernelsensei

non, dans ce cas gdb ne servira je pense pas a grand chose vu que l'appli fonctionne et que c'est la config qui merde !

----------

## chrissou

j'ai fais les killall rien a faire niet ...

ensuite j'ai fais le revdep-rebuild il a gratté un petit bout de temps il m'a sorti ca :

```

bash-2.05b# revdep-rebuild 

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by any package update,

will be recompiled.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/liblavfile-1.6.so..1.90.1.90 (requires libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/import_mov.so (requires libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/export_mov.so (requires libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_pp.so (requires libpostproc.so.0)

 broken /usr/lib/transcode/filter_pp.so (requires libpostproc.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/multisync/libevolution_sync.so.0.0.0 (requires libgal-2.0.so.5 libgal-a11y-2.0.so.5)

  broken /usr/bin/lavplay (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/lavrec (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/lav2wav (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/lav2yuv (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/lavaddwav (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/lavtrans (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/yuv2lav (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/yuvscaler (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/yuvcorrect (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/yuvcorrect_tune (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/lavinfo (requires libquicktime.so.0 libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/tcdecode (requires libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /usr/bin/tcprobe (requires libquicktime.so.0)

  broken /opt/crossover/lib/libwinenas.drv.so (requires libaudio.so.2)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

 (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

```

j'ai remergé la libquictime que j'avais désinstaller je ne sais plus pour quoi ... et la MIRACLE !  :Smile:  ca remarche ?! comment ce fesse ?? ce n'est pas a cause de la libquictime qd mm ?? 

en tout cas merci @ vous pour votre aide super efficace ! et j'ai pas perdu de donné en + !!!

----------

## arlequin

Hourra  :Very Happy: 

En fait, ce n'est pas en rapport avec la lib. quicktime. Mais si tu regardes bien, tu vois qu'il y a des dépendances cassées (broken, comme on dit dans le jargon) :

-> broken /usr/lib/multisync/libevolution_sync.so.0.0.0 (requires libgal-2.0.so.5 libgal-a11y-2.0.so.5)

Voili voilà,

bon maintenant que c'est réparé, j'vais pas te monopoliser plus, tu dois avoir une tripoté de rendez-vous sur le feu   :Razz: 

----------

## scout

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> Ben si : avec gdb, ça te permet de tracer dans les sources, justement !
> 
> Sans ça, il ne te reste que le traçage de l'assembleur ...
> 
> A tout prendre, le C est tout de même plus "parlant" que l'ASM 

 

Ah je ne savais pas, je ne suis pas un pro de gdb   :Smile: 

pour moi qui ai fait de l'assembleur sur ma calculatirce HP, c'est vrai que c'est quand même un peu plus facile à lire le C   :Laughing: 

----------

## chrissou

 *arlequin wrote:*   

> Hourra 
> 
> En fait, ce n'est pas en rapport avec la lib. quicktime. Mais si tu regardes bien, tu vois qu'il y a des dépendances cassées (broken, comme on dit dans le jargon) :
> 
> -> broken /usr/lib/multisync/libevolution_sync.so.0.0.0 (requires libgal-2.0.so.5 libgal-a11y-2.0.so.5)
> ...

 

les liens cassés et hop les liens sont plus cassés !!! 

en tout cas je dois vous dire une trsè très grand merci @ vous tous !

Maintenant que ca remarche je me dis comment j'orais fait si tout ca avait vraiment été cassé !!!!!!

EXCELLENT en + des RDV j'avais en plus une 10aine de tache en cours a terminer (dont je ne me souvenais mm plus d'ailleurs !!)

encore merci @+

----------

## chrissou

ARFFFFFFFF et ca recommence ..... la misère juste après avoir mis les news RDF en XML de gentoo voilà que mon evolution re plante encore ....

quelqu'un sait il ds kel fichier l'on configure les news a charger sur la page de démarrage ???

Merci d'avance @+

----------

## kernelsensei

fais un :

```

grep -i "<url_du_RDF"> ~/evolution

```

----------

## chrissou

bon en faite après qq recherche j'ai fais un emerge unmerge multisync (pour synchroniser mon pocket pc) et la magie hop evolution remarche ...

apparament c'est donc multisync qui foire ...

Voila voila merci @ vous @++

----------

## cybermans

My french is too bad to understand this all.

But what I make of it is that when you unmerged multisync it worked again.

I did that and that day it worked: a day later is refused to work again. If you have another solution please translate it to english.

merci in advance  :Smile: 

----------

## chrissou

 *cybermans wrote:*   

> My french is too bad to understand this all.
> 
> But what I make of it is that when you unmerged multisync it worked again.
> 
> I did that and that day it worked: a day later is refused to work again. If you have another solution please translate it to english.
> ...

 

try to use 'revdep-rebuild' as root and retry evolution ...

----------

## cybermans

Didnt fix it. But I noticed that when I dont start in summary I can use it. I get that through press the inbox button and then immeadiatly close evo with alt+f4. and then start again.

----------

## chrissou

can you try to delete yours news ?? in the summary ??

maybe a news can do this problem ....

----------

